# Venison cooking tips



## jtr (Jan 2, 2011)

I am smoking a venison shoulder roast and have noticed some people say cook till 165 and some say 135. I am worried about the venison being tough and dry if i cook it till 165. I have brined it overnight and wrapped it in bacon. I prefer my venison medium rare but i know roasts are different.  What do you guys think, 165 or 135?


----------



## smoken yankee (Jan 25, 2011)

I inject a marinade in mine and then put a semi hot rub, wrap it in plastic wrap overnite,( this is a hind quarter roast ) then take it out the next day and let it come to room temp until the smoker is ready, once the smoking is over I pull it once it reach's 140* then wrap it in foil for 2 hours. It comes out med rare towards the center. I'll be doing another roast next week again.


----------



## timberjet (Jan 25, 2011)

I grind mine up 70/30 with ground pork shoulder and do summer sausage. MMMMMM goood.


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 25, 2011)

I shoot for around 150..  and let it rest.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/85546/smoked-venison-shoulder-self-serve-style

I also like to marinade and drape shoulders with bacon.  They are nice cooked whole, everyone can carve their own hunk off. :)


----------

